# Norandrodiol and 1,4 Andro



## Freejay (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi all.  Before I do a cycle of the "real stuff" I still have some Ergopharm Norandrodiol Select 300 and some Boldione (1,4 Andro).  Will these stack well together?  Also, if I don't like these, Im going to plaqn a real cycle. So far, I'm leaning towards a cycle of nothing but Deca.  Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 3, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Before I do a cycle of the "real stuff" I still have some Ergopharm Norandrodiol Select 300 and some Boldione (1,4 Andro).  Will these stack well together?  Also, if I don't like these, Im going to plaqn a real cycle. So far, I'm leaning towards a cycle of nothing but Deca.  Any thoughts would be helpful.




ditch the prohormones....they are illegal, just like regular steroids are.......as for your "nothing but deca" cycle, BAD idea.....Dont know who told you to do that, but if you're going to do 1 thing in steroids, always make it testosterone.  Your gains will be better, you wont be lethargic, and your dick will thank you.  Deca only can cause the infamous "deca dick" and you'll be limp and have no sex drive.  Remember that in making a steroid cycle, make test your base.  do Test Enanthate for 10 weeks at 500mg/week.  That would put on some nice size, depending on how much you are eating.  Remember, food is the key to gaining muscle, not the steroids.


----------



## Freejay (Feb 3, 2005)

wow!  Thanks for the reply.  I'm still gonna take the "psudo gear" because I paid for it and have a few buddies who had decent results.  I'm surprised that deca is a bad idea however, as it is said to have some of the lowest chances for side effects, and the fact that is the most popular steriod ever.  But don't get me wrong, I will deffinately be looking into what you have said, and try to make the most educated choice I can before I ever do a cycle.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 3, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> wow!  Thanks for the reply.  I'm still gonna take the "psudo gear" because I paid for it and have a few buddies who had decent results.  I'm surprised that deca is a bad idea however, as it is said to have some of the lowest chances for side effects, and the fact that is the most popular steriod ever.  But don't get me wrong, I will deffinately be looking into what you have said, and try to make the most educated choice I can before I ever do a cycle.  Thanks for the help.




dont get me wrong, deca works good, but you need to stack it with test to have the best results.....yet testosterone is the superior steroid out of all steroids.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have always heard that tes is the most commonly used roid. i have never heard that about deca.


----------



## Freejay (Feb 3, 2005)

O.K.  I'll consider all this.  On a side note....is this source list being offered here legit, or is this site a DEA covert op?  I'd gladly pay the fiddy bucks for a legit and safe source list!


----------



## recess (Feb 3, 2005)

If you are serious, pay the money. You will not be disappointed. Listen to these gentleman. They will not steer you in the wrong direction. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Freejay (Feb 3, 2005)

O.K.....I'm now official, and all I can say is wow!  Very cool!!  I'll bet the boys on the hill never thought their little law would cause an explosion in the purchase of real gear!! :twisted:


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 9, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> O.K.  I'll consider all this.  On a side note....is this source list being offered here legit, or is this site a DEA covert op?  I'd gladly pay the fiddy bucks for a legit and safe source list!


 :wtf:  :eek2:


----------



## Freejay (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry Dragon!  I was just kidding.  I have joined the members area and am quite happy.


----------

